# heeling



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I wonder I have been looking a great deal on heeling on the computer and I found some videos here 


http://translate.google.com/transla...K221&sa=G&as_qdr=all&rurl=translate.google.dk




I just think what a beutiful obedience programme the dog full of drive :mrgreen:

but I wonder what is the secret to getting a dog to walk like this in both training and to competisions and the secret to getting the dog to hold his drive all the way through the programme 

Does anyone know a good traning to get the dog to have the high drive all through the programme and dont loose drive and contact

I just love the many mals look straight up to the handler:mrgreen::wink:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

A little strange looking but still really nice. Looks like he obviously paid the dog out of his left hand,and on the left side of the dog a lot.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ivan Balabanov has some good videos on training.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is the GAY foolishness I am talking about. The dog looks like a retard. Did you see the handler move his leg forward to hide the dog being way the **** out front ??

Abomination.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Agreed - this is by no way correct or precise. I only watched the first few seconds until the handler put his leg out but the overall total tells its own story - 85p

Here, I agree "abomination" I hope the judge knocked him for the bum's out sit AND for cheating right under the judge's nose.#-o


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL at the crackhead mal. The flaws are in the training. Dog's just doing what he was taught. 

I thought Bart Bellon did it better. This was posted before... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64IXBdravjI

Looks like that was the inspiration for the mal's trainer??


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> LOL at the crackhead mal. The flaws are in the training. Dog's just doing what he was taught.
> 
> I thought Bart Bellon did it better. This was posted before... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64IXBdravjI
> 
> Looks like that was the inspiration for the mal's trainer??



there is nothing in the link


----------

